

Ask HN/PG: Video stream weekly YC speakers? - abbasmehdi

I have noticed that YC is very generous with its advice, which includes advice to all (even non-YC) founders through HN and PG's essays, and with it's open application process/criterion that allows other accelerator programs to copy it openly. I was wondering if this generocity could be extended to the weekly talks that speakers give during YC sessions for all to watch and learn from?
======
wesleyzhao
So I can't speak for PG but according to the "What Happens at YC" page he
mentions that video streams and recordings used to be available but are not
anymore because it has increased the value of what the speaker has to say.
According to the page, speakers feel less filtered when off camera and off
record and can thus be more helpful. Here is quoted text:

I didn't consciously realize how much speakers at more public events censored
themselves till I was able to compare the same people speaking off the record
at YC dinners and on the record at Startup School. YC dinner talks are much
more useful, because the details people omit in more public talks tend to be
the most interesting parts of their stories.

And link to page: <http://ycombinator.com/atyc.html>

~~~
abbasmehdi
How about selective releases or even edited versions?

